# R.E.D Prime V Bern Helmets



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

hi all

I am yet to own a helmet, nor have never used one, but I think its time i looked at buying one...

Currently have my eye on the R.E.D Prime or a couple of the Bern models.

I noticed the Bern helmets come in 2 different versions, one the standard hard hat, the other meets 'safety regulations' or something like that correct?

I dont ride park, well not yet anyway, if i begin doing so it will be only minor things, not massive jumps... However, i do like to do tree runs...

Im from Australia, ride Hotham or Falls usually, snow can be quite icey at times here, so bumps on the head can be a little more severe than you guys with the soft stuff all the time. Doing a trip to New Zealand too so would be good to have one for then...

Which helmet out of the 2 ive listed would people choose (please list specific bern models and reasons)

ooo, also, I use Anon Figment goggles, and plan on wearing earphones with the helmet, whether it be external earphones, or the built in headphone kits.

Many thanks in advanced


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

which one fits with your goggles?

bern's audio liner sucks (as do most helmet audio systems)


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't say that it sucks, It's just not phenominal. If you go out and buy some huge skullcandy earmuffs the difference is going to be huge. My biggest complaint is just that the volume goes a tad too low for my liking. I also like to blow my ears out though.....

I still think not having to deal with the headphones makes it worth it though. I love just sliding the volume wheel to mute/unmute the world.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> bern's audio liner sucks


I second this. I went through two sets of the audio liners in my Bern Baker helmet last year.

That being said, I love my Bern. I had a RED Hi-Fi before that, which was nice, but the Bern fits much better IMO.

Everyone's head is different though. I'd go try some on if you can WITH your goggles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys... will of course try them on along with my goggles..

anyone else have anything to add


----------

